# i really want a job!:(



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

i really want a job but im only 15, ive applied for paper rounds and sticking up at my local but nothing's available, ive also asked at petshops and rep shops near me and they say im too young. ive been doing volunteer work at a local rep shop and i love it! the only problem is i really really really want a job. i love my volunteer work but i get gutted i dont get paid, but thats the way of the world i know, my stupid age! the only shops i havent tried are jollyes and pets at home, but i expect they'd laugh in my face as they're a huge ran business who wont take a second look at a 15 year old girl who they expect is incapable of doing any work. i really want a job to mainly fund my reptiles, ive got a royal, 2 crested geckos and a third on the way! and a recently aquired corn, but im after more crested geckos and a boa, and bigger better setups for my animals. the only problem is nobody will employ me, does anyone own a pet/rep shop within a 20mile radius of gloucester, or know anyone who does, that i could get a weekend job at? does anyone have any advice for me? ive got to wait til next year til im old enough!

emily: victory:


----------



## Richg (May 25, 2010)

Dependant on how much you want work, it is actually a lot more common than many will have you think. The problem is a lot of people refuse to do work that sigmas exists against. If your desperate for cash, try your local fast food places. Your mates might take the [email protected] if you get a job at KFC or Mcdonalds, but you'll be having the last laugh when its your pockets lied with a little cash.
Places like these wont care too much about experience due to there high staff turn over, they'll take a lot on because they expect few to stick it. As long as you've got two brain cells and can show some people skill, good chance you'll be in.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Richg said:


> Dependant on how much you want work, it is actually a lot more common than many will have you think. The problem is a lot of people refuse to do work that sigmas exists against. If your desperate for cash, try your local fast food places. Your mates might take the [email protected] if you get a job at KFC or Mcdonalds, but you'll be having the last laugh when its your pockets lied with a little cash.
> Places like these wont care too much about experience due to there high staff turn over, they'll take a lot on because they expect few to stick it. As long as you've got two brain cells and can show some people skill, good chance you'll be in.


Many places won't employ people until they're 16 or older.

You're better off asking independent and small businesses, big chains likely won't be allowed/advised to employ minors.

Alternatively, see if you can put an advert in a local paper looking for weekend work or write to local businesses with a list of your skills and interests.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Khaos said:


> Many places won't employ people until they're 16 or older.
> 
> You're better off asking independent and small businesses, big chains likely won't be allowed/advised to employ minors.
> 
> Alternatively, see if you can put an advert in a local paper looking for weekend work or write to local businesses with a list of your skills and interests.


thats what i was concerned about, theres no point asking pets at home and jollyes, they wont employ me. ive asked small rep and pet shop businesses and i cant get anywhere, i dont find interest in anything else apart from animals, but i would work in shops etc but there doesnt seem to be any small/family run businesses near me. ill definitely give putting an ad up a try, thanks!


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Hi,

The easy way to earn some cash would be to babysit for friends and family could easy net you 10 -20 quid for a few hours work.

That's what my daughter did when she was your age ,

Or another option have a sort out and get someone to sell it on ebay for you ???

Good luck with your job hunting.

Buzz xxx


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

Good on you! I started my first job at 14, I got my self a paper round, then a job picking tomatoes at a fruit and veg growers (is there any near you?) babysat for family and parents friends and if I REALLY wanted something I went round neighbours doors asking if they needed there cars washed or lawns mowed (cheeky I know :lol2 Alot of it is getting small businesses are the best route to go down. The good thing about volunteering at your age is when you do hit the magic 16 and they have a position, is your more than likely to get the job
good luck hon


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

I live in coventry and also do volunteer work in my local reptile shop, i'm sure if i asked him for a proper weekend job he would pay me though, sucks being our age right? i don't know if coventry's too far but i do hope you find something  if you have any ideas let me know aswell :lol2:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

louise83 said:


> Good on you! I started my first job at 14, I got my self a paper round, then a job picking tomatoes at a fruit and veg growers (is there any near you?) babysat for family and parents friends and if I REALLY wanted something I went round neighbours doors asking if they needed there cars washed or lawns mowed (cheeky I know :lol2 Alot of it is getting small businesses are the best route to go down. The good thing about volunteering at your age is when you do hit the magic 16 and they have a position, is your more than likely to get the job
> good luck hon


thanks ive asked neighbours if they want their lawns cutting and cars washing but people always say no, these days nobody seems to have any money  i love my volunteer work, im doing it every weekend


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/hobby-issues-information/699215-i-dont-know-what-do.html

Is this you ?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

nope:2thumb: trust me if i had any probs with my animals/setups id get rid of them shot:lol2:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

emmilllyyy said:


> nope:2thumb: trust me if i had any probs with my animals/setups id get rid of them shot:lol2:


Ahh right , lol , like I said in the other thread , you both have one ball python , 2 crested gecko's , a cornsnake and misspell the same word :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

stealing my identity!:lol2:


----------



## DANNY11 (Apr 21, 2011)

im not 100% sure but i think you can be a glass collector in a pub under the age of 16. i might be wrong but you may aswell ask. the worst thing they can say is nope. good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

DANNY11 said:


> im not 100% sure but i think you can be a glass collector in a pub under the age of 16. i might be wrong but you may aswell ask. the worst thing they can say is nope. good luck :2thumb:


Legally, yes you can, providing the license holder is on the premises I believe, if it's alcohol. I know I was a glass collector at 15, I just wasn't allowed to serve alcohol.
But yeah, the worst anybody can say is no. Just ask around! : victory:


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

My little brother has been working for years doing paper rounds and always has LOADS of cash (I managed to break into his safe once :gasp: ) have you tried ALL your local shops? My brother has 2 (had 3) and my Mum has one and they only cover 2 shops.


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

Nodders said:


> Ahh right , lol , like I said in the other thread , you both have one ball python , 2 crested gecko's , a cornsnake and misspell the same word :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Also both have a royal with retained eyecaps :whistling2:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

just be patiant cus u wanna be older now but in 10 years youll be begging to be 15 again :lol2:


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

is there any local farms around some might take u on i know wat its like to want a job but not being able to find one


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

My first job was at Pets At Home when I was 16. You don't have long to wait, so make the most of your time doing things you love until your birthday


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

Problem you have these day as opposed to when i was your age (im only 23 btw) is that the law has changed.

There are alot more rules as to working now then when i was 14...i mean i was doing 8 hour days at the age of 12.

*National law*

In *England, Wales and Scotland* young people aged between 13 and the minimum school-leaving age may not do any work, paid or unpaid:


before 07.00 or after 19.00
for more than two hours on a school day or Sunday
before the close of school hours (however, local authority bylaws may allow young people to work for one hour before school)
for more than 12 hours a week during term time
for more than five hours (13 to 14 year olds) or eight hours (15 to 16 year olds) on Saturdays and during school holidays on weekdays
for more than 25 hours in total a week - 35 hours if aged 15 or over - during school holidays
for more than four hours without taking a break of at least one hour
in any occupations prohibited by local bylaws or other legislation, for example in any industrial setting, pubs, betting shops, or in any work that may be harmful to their health, well-being or education
Employers who want to employ children or young people under school leaving age are required to get a permit from their local authority. The permit must be signed by both the employer and one of your parents.


----------



## lisa07 (May 2, 2011)

i used to do Avon when i was 15,money was ok, better at christmas though,


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Can be hard to find something at your age but when I was strapped for cash when I was still at school I tried glass collecting....dont bother with big pubs etc their barlads or lasses collect the glasses, I tried the working mens club down the road from my house (20min walk) they took me on simply because they could pay me bout 25quid for 6hours work...also managed to wangle a cheese toastie and couple pints of lemonade!!! oh yes haggling on pay! lol. Oh and due to my age and it being dark when i left i used to get a lift in the staff taxi home at no extra cost.

Seriously tho it worked for me as at that age i didnt have a set minimum wage by law, also used to work over time help set up bingo, stages for the shows/ singers they had on and earn a little more occasionally.

Id try everythnig see if anyone needs a cleaner....?

Good luck on the job front.

Pete


----------



## The_Elemental (Aug 24, 2009)

Some of our neighbours kids (14 & 15 years old) do dog walking. They've done it for a couple of years now, they regularly are seen with 3 or 4 dogs each, heading for the local park.

They charge £1 per 1/2 hour per dog with most having an hours walk. They walk 3 little fat dogs that are owned by a couple of old ladies over the road, that get 15 minute, 50p walk.

They walk the same dogs most days, especially in the winter. They carry water and poop bags with them. And sometimes have to get some friends to help out :2thumb: With the lighter mornings I've seen them doing a quick 1/2 hours walk before school, but most of the walking is done in the evenings. While they're busy walking they spend most of the time talking on their shiny new iphones :whip:

They started with ads in the local shop windows and also gave out flyers to people they saw locally with dogs. Most now come from recommendations

They do pick and choose which dogs to walk, mostly smaller dogs that get on well with other dogs.

Steve


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

ask around your local pubs for a leaner or kitchen asssitant position

im not sure if they can now but when i was 15/16 all my mates were getting jobs cleaning dishes


----------

